# Inexpensive SeaDek Options?



## topnative2

I like dri-dek tiles.
Removable for cleaning and easy on the feet.

http://www.dri-dek.com/


----------



## cvilt

I made some pads to absorb shock by the rod holders and it broke down and started crumbling within 2 months. If you look you can find seadeck in smaller pieces and end lots on different sites


----------



## tomahawk

Hydroturf is less expensive than seadeck


----------



## RigaRoo

Ocean grip.... I have it on my skiff and it's awesome!!!


----------



## mrbrownliner

Chris, 

Does Ocean Grip come with the peel off adhesive backing? If not, what did you use to secure it to the deck?

Thanks!


----------



## RigaRoo

Ocean grip has the 3m backing... You make the templates, mail it to them and then install yourself... Fairly easy process... My j14 has it on the front deck, inside the boat on the floor, on the rear bench, on my poling platform and I had a few reel pads made too. It's like waking on a sponge, it stays grippy when wet too... 

It's extremely similar to seadek... It's prob the same stuff..


----------



## tomahawk

Oceangrip is not cheaper than seadeck and is almost double the price of hydroturf. The hydroturf full sheets are larger as well 47x86 vs 39x78. Even if you get the hydroturf with the PSA backing its still substantially cheaper. Its not that bad to use the contact cement and its actually easier to remove and clean up than the backing. 
The seadeck and oceangrip are more "finished" looking though.


----------



## RigaRoo

You can make the hydro turf have a "finished" look... Just pic up a router, someone on MS or CG had made a diy router table and cut all his own seadek... You could do the same with hydroturf..

There is another brand out there called gatorgrip. It's more like foam pebbles, cool stuff but I'd think it's better for a wakeboard/swim platform than inside a fishing boat...


----------



## mrbrownliner

Thanks for all the great advice. I ended up ponying up the bucks and went with Ocean Grip. I originally tried to purchase sheet goods from Seadek only to find out that they will not sell the dual color sheets in the raw. For multiple reasons I needed to do this as a DiY project. 

I have yet to install them as I am still cutting my decks this week. I will put up a post on the brag spot as soon as I have some pics put together.


----------



## GSSF

> You can make the hydro turf have a "finished" look... Just pic up a router, someone on MS or CG had made a diy router table and cut all his own seadek... You could do the same with hydroturf..
> 
> There is another brand out there called gatorgrip. It's more like foam pebbles, cool stuff but I'd think it's better for a wakeboard/swim platform than inside a fishing boat...



Yep- ordered some hydroturf and going to try this out. I got twice the amount of hydroturf for the money compared to seadek. I will post up how it turns out. They have blemished sheets with minor air bubbles and stuff (not a big deal if you ask me) that is great for inside hatches and stuff. Very economically priced, comparatively speaking, and I have heard the longevity is good.


----------



## tomahawk

My problem with the hydroturf is they don't have a tan/sand color that wont fade. I don't care much for the wood pattern either.


----------



## mrbrownliner

Tomahawk,

I had the same problem! I was looking for a sand or sage green color and hydro turf had neither. They used to have it and discontinued it because to your point it faded terribly to a muted gray color. 

I will post some pics once I get the Ocean Grip put down. 

Lee


----------

